# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  اللي بيعرف القسماط... يدخل

## ajluni top

مسا الخير

لانه العالي عالي ما بيعرف شو هو القسماط

نزلت هالموضوع


اللي بيعرف القسماط يخبرنا شو هو  ومن شو يتكون

حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام انكم ما بتعرفوه

وعشان اسهل عليكم هو بيتاكل في هذي الايام(ايام العيد)

واللي بيعرف اله سيخ مشاوي من عند الهندي سيدالوا(اللي هسه قاعد يشوي)

 :Eh S(8):  :Eh S(8):  :Eh S(8):  :Eh S(8):  :Eh S(8):

----------


## العالي عالي

> مسا الخير
> 
> لانه العالي عالي ما بيعرف شو هو القسماط
> 
> نزلت هالموضوع
> 
> 
> اللي بيعرف القسماط يخبرنا شو هو  ومن شو يتكون
> 
> ...




هو انت عملتها قصة لا تحيرني واحكيلي شو هو القسماط وخلصني 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ajluni top

طيب خلينا نشوف الاعضاء الثانيين بلكي حدا بيعرفه

اصبر على نصيبك يا عالي

الموضوع يستاهل :Eh S(20):

----------


## العالي عالي

لنشوف مين بدو يعرف 

هيني صابر  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## حسان القضاة

مساء الخير شباب ، وكل عام وانتم بخير ، عجلوني توب  انا سألت الحجه (( امي )) عن المقادير والمكونات ولعيونك رح انزلهم ..اتوقع العالي عالي اكيد بيعرف القسماط بس باسم خبز العيد..المهم القسماط ( خبز العيد ) ..اذا بدنا نعمله بيلزمنا 

2 كيلو طحين قمح
1 كيلو طحين ابيض
خميره ( ملعقتين خميره بتخلطهم مع ملعقه سكر وبتخليهم يخمرو ) او بتجيب خميره جاهزه  :Smile: 
بيلزمك كمان قزحه ، ملعقه ملح ،زيت زيتون ، عُصفر ( بضم العين  :Eh S(15): )

المهم تعجن كل هذه الامور جيداً ( من قبل بليله  :Eh S(13):  ) ..تعجن بماء فاتر ..وبآخر عجنتين نضيف زيت الزيتون بمقدار كاسه كبيره ..ثم تترك العجينه حتى تخمر... :Eh S(20): 

آخر اشي ( ثاني يوم ) وبيكون على الاغلب اول يوم  العيد ..بنحمي الفرن ..ويخبز  العجين ..(( ملاحظه : يرق على قالب خاص فيه ))

وصحتين وعافيه .... ولعيونك الشباب ..وتفضلو عنا بتجربوهم ..بدون عناء انك تعملهم ..

----------


## العالي عالي

> مساء الخير شباب ، وكل عام وانتم بخير ، عجلوني توب  انا سألت الحجه (( امي )) عن المقادير والمكونات ولعيونك رح انزلهم ..اتوقع العالي عالي اكيد بيعرف القسماط بس باسم خبز العيد..المهم القسماط ( خبز العيد ) ..اذا بدنا نعمله بيلزمنا 
> 
> 2 كيلو طحين قمح
> 1 كيلو طحين ابيض
> خميره ( ملعقتين خميره بتخلطهم مع ملعقه سكر وبتخليهم يخمرو ) او بتجيب خميره جاهزه 
> بيلزمك كمان قزحه ، ملعقه ملح ،زيت زيتون ، عُصفر ( بضم العين )
> 
> المهم تعجن كل هذه الامور جيداً ( من قبل بليله  ) ..تعجن بماء فاتر ..وبآخر عجنتين نضيف زيت الزيتون بمقدار كاسه كبيره ..ثم تترك العجينه حتى تخمر...
> 
> ...




من يومين وانا بدي اعرف شو القسماط واخر اشي يطلع خبر العيد 

 :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14): 

هيك يا عجلوني تضحك على  ماشي 

مشكور اخي حسان على التوضيح والله انك ريحت بالي

----------


## روان

> مساء الخير شباب ، وكل عام وانتم بخير ، عجلوني توب  انا سألت الحجه (( امي )) عن المقادير والمكونات ولعيونك رح انزلهم ..اتوقع العالي عالي اكيد بيعرف القسماط بس باسم خبز العيد..المهم القسماط ( خبز العيد ) ..اذا بدنا نعمله بيلزمنا 
> 
> 2 كيلو طحين قمح
> 1 كيلو طحين ابيض
> خميره ( ملعقتين خميره بتخلطهم مع ملعقه سكر وبتخليهم يخمرو ) او بتجيب خميره جاهزه 
> بيلزمك كمان قزحه ، ملعقه ملح ،زيت زيتون ، عُصفر ( بضم العين )
> 
> المهم تعجن كل هذه الامور جيداً ( من قبل بليله  ) ..تعجن بماء فاتر ..وبآخر عجنتين نضيف زيت الزيتون بمقدار كاسه كبيره ..ثم تترك العجينه حتى تخمر...
> 
> ...


كفيت ووفيت حسان  :Smile:  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ajluni top

اها  :Eh S(15): 
شايفين العجلونيه ما اشطرهم

الله يعطيك العافيه يا حسان

يا زلمه فقعت مرارتي ما حدا عارفه



ها يا عالي كيفك مع القسماط :Eh S(20):

----------


## العالي عالي

> اها 
> شايفين العجلونيه ما اشطرهم
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه يا حسان
> 
> يا زلمه فقعت مرارتي ما حدا عارفه
> 
> 
> 
> ها يا عالي كيفك مع القسماط





الله يسامحك انا راح فكري لبعيد كتير واخد اشي يطلع قراص العيد

----------


## الشرفات

الله يرحم ايام المرخانية  :Eh S(2): 


يوم اكلنا القسماط اللي جبته يا غشاش واتسممنا :Mad:

----------


## ajluni top

> الله يرحم ايام المرخانية 
> 
> 
> يوم اكلنا القسماط اللي جبته يا غشاش واتسممنا


ولك يخرب بيتك

منت اكلك ايديك وراه :Frown:

----------


## ajluni top

> الله يسامحك انا راح فكري لبعيد كتير واخد اشي يطلع قراص العيد



هسه عرفته يعني

يالله سويلك قرصين :Eh S(22):

----------


## العالي عالي

> هسه عرفته يعني
> 
> يالله سويلك قرصين




شو بدك تضحك على بالقسماط  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14): 

وين المشاوي إلى وعدتني فيها

----------


## الشرفات

> ولك يخرب بيتك
> 
> منت اكلك ايديك وراه


انتي طعميتني خبز مصفرن من الشمس وانا فكرته  قسماط يا هامل منك لله  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ajluni top

> شو بدك تضحك على بالقسماط 
> 
> وين المشاوي إلى وعدتني فيها



وينك يا زلمه ما جيتش

على كل بكره بعد او بعد بكره طالعين ومسوين حفلة شوي

على حساب الشرفات

حلف وطلق بالثلاث انه يعزمنا وانا نيابة عنه عازمك
 :Eh S(8):

----------


## ajluni top

> انتي طعميتني خبز مصفرن من الشمس وانا فكرته  قسماط يا هامل منك لله


الله يصفرن عيشتك

----------


## الشرفات

> وينك يا زلمه ما جيتش
> 
> على كل بكره بعد او بعد بكره طالعين ومسوين حفلة شوي
> 
> على حساب الشرفات
> 
> حلف وطلق بالثلاث انه يعزمنا وانا نيابة عنه عازمك




لا خيوه والله ما حزرت  :Frown: 


انتي اللي حلفت من طلاق صبحا  غير بتعزمنا عند جبل حفيت :Eh S(9):

----------


## ajluni top

> لا خيوه والله ما حزرت 
> 
> 
> انتي اللي حلفت من طلاق صبحا  غير بتعزمنا عند جبل حفيت



لا مش من صبحا

من وضحا

----------


## العالي عالي

يا عمي لا تحيرونا 

 :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14): 

خلص واحد يتبعر ويعزم الكل

----------


## ajluni top

> يا عمي لا تحيرونا 
> 
> 
> 
> خلص واحد يتبعر ويعزم الكل


اه واحد يتعبر ويزمع الك

شو؟ :Eh S(22):

----------


## العالي عالي

> اه واحد يتعبر ويزمع الك
> 
> شو؟




شو ببتخوث يا عجلوني بطلعلك مهو انت وشرفات ماكل مشاوي بس يا حسرة على انا مش قادر  اطلع من المحل واروح اجيب أكل حتي الدلفري معطلين اليوم  عشان العيد  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  
شفتو العيد شو بجيب معو مشاكل كتير

----------


## ajluni top

> شو ببتخوث يا عجلوني بطلعلك مهو انت وشرفات ماكل مشاوي بس يا حسرة على انا مش قادر  اطلع من المحل واروح اجيب أكل حتي الدلفري معطلين اليوم  عشان العيد  
> شفتو العيد شو بجيب معو مشاكل كتير



والله قلبي معك

قطعتني يا زلمه :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

> والله قلبي معك
> 
> قطعتني يا زلمه




سلامتك قلبك انشاء قلب جارتنا ولا قلبك  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):

----------


## N_tarawneh

بصراحة أنا أول مرة أعرف إنه اسمه قسماط ...  :Eh S(2): 

إحنا بالكرك نطلق عليه اسم ((خبز إمبسبس)) ... :Eh S(15):

----------


## احساس المطر

> بصراحة أنا أول مرة أعرف إنه اسمه قسماط ... 
> 
> إحنا بالكرك نطلق عليه اسم ((خبز إمبسبس)) ...


بتختلف التسميات لكنه واحد بكل الاردن  :Icon15: 

كل عام وانتم بخير ..وتعرفنا بالقسماط وخبز العيد وخبز  إمبسبس..فرصه سعيده

----------


## ajluni top

قسماط خبز مسبس مبسبس 

مالي دخل

المهم وينه ما حدا جاب النا منه بالعيد

----------

